# Back in the Saddle



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 18, 2015)

Been out of the shop for the last week and a half or so. Between the cold weather and gearing up for everyone returning from winter break at work, I have maybe put an hour in the shop until today. Finished up 4 calls, but only 3 are pictured (not posting pics of one to keep @DKMD on his toes). 

#5 duck call of 2015, a Cherry burl and african blackwood -






#6 duck call of 2015, burnt hedge -






And, #2 pot of 2015, curly bubinga from Tom -

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2015)

Beauties, Jonathan. I'm jealous... I haven't been in the shop since before Christmas (between work and being in and out o town a lot), and it doesn't look like I'll get any meaningful time before February. At least I have WB and can live vicariously through the rest of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 18, 2015)

SENC said:


> Beauties, Jonathan. I'm jealous... I haven't been in the shop since before Christmas (between work and being in and out o town a lot), and it doesn't look like I'll get any meaningful time before February. At least I have WB and can live vicariously through the rest of you.


Thanks! I was really itching to get out there... aside from having a couple of orders that needed to be done in a very bad way, it felt weird not being out there.


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 18, 2015)

The calls look great Jonathan! Are you just suffering thru the frostbite or did it warm up there?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 18, 2015)

Sweet looking calls Jonathan ! Really like the cherry and Bubinga !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 18, 2015)

axelsmith1 said:


> The calls look great Jonathan! Are you just suffering thru the frostbite or did it warm up there?


Thanks! The only suffering I've done while it's cold is not going out to the shop. It warmed up a lot this weekend, hit 50 yesterday and today. Just wish it would stay that way... supposed to cool back down this week.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice calls ,,,that cherry got some nice eyes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 19, 2015)

Man those are sharp! That burnt hedge look is the bomb....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 19, 2015)

If those three are any indication of what the other looks like...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ron Davis (Jan 19, 2015)

Great looking calls!!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jonathan. You haven't lost your magic. Those are great. I like the bubbinngaa. Oh I got excited.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice. You did a good job on those!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2015)

JR that's one of the better burn jobs I've seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Man there just sharp, great job. Hope some of that cherry I sent you turns out that nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 19, 2015)

As usual - amazing work. Its hard to pick a fav out of the duck calls. I instinctively go with the cherry burl but keep going back to look at the hedge. Good to see you back at it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 19, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> I like the bubbinngaa. Oh I got excited.



Calm down just a little there... haha. Thanks, that bubinga really changes when the finish hits it. Kind of ehh in blank form, but once it's turned and a coat of tru oil is laid down, it really pops.




Kevin said:


> JR that's one of the better burn jobs I've seen.



Thanks Kevin. I do mine a little different than most, I suppose. I literally burn it. I hold it on there until it's literally on fire, blow it out, shove it in the freezer, buff it will steel wool, then put about 30 coats of CA on to fill in the grain that disappears when the charred parts are taken off. 



steve bellinger said:


> Man there just sharp, great job. Hope some of that cherry I sent you turns out that nice.



Thanks. That cherry you sent looks pretty sweet. I have a piece soaking in resin right now, hope to get started turning it this week.




NYWoodturner said:


> As usual - amazing work. Its hard to pick a fav out of the duck calls. I instinctively go with the cherry burl but keep going back to look at the hedge. Good to see you back at it.



Thanks buddy. I am kind of like you, I am drawn to the burly stuff, but something about simplicity of the burnt hedge makes them really fun. Burnt hedge is one of those things that has been done a million times, and a million different ways... and it never gets old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 19, 2015)

You b showing off some buckeye soon eh ?


----------

